#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [商品] [書籍] 最後的狼群

## wingwolf

http://tai.bookschina.com/book_detai...ook_id=1061422

作者：曹保明
出版社：吉林文史出版社
出版日期：2005-01

站在北方寒冷的荒原盡頭，我與一個狼的故事不期而遇。開始，我以爲這是一個平常的故事，可是，我一步邁進故事中去，才發現東北的荒原和狼已成爲人類生存背景的重要部分。那是一個讓人深深震撼和感動的故事。在這裏生命和自然緊緊地依賴著，勾成一個生存整體。 多少年來，在我邁開雙腳尋覓北方的歲月中，曾經被無數個故事所打動，但是，第一次被這個故事所帶來的恐懼所震驚，對一切生命而言，大東北不僅是獨特的，而且是神往的；那一群奔跑在北方荒野上的狼將讓人久久不忘……



===============================================

看起來是一部很不錯很傷感的書
可惜看了好幾個地方都是“暫時缺貨”，而且05年出版的，到現在也只有一版
不知道有沒有那麽幸運買到了

----------


## 迷思

我等不及找書的時間、
買書的時間、
走回家的時間、
讀書的時間，
好想快點知道這本書的內容是說什麼?

聽起來是帶有深深長長的嘆息的故事了，
裡面可能有很多很多作者的感觸?

----------

